# Which power cord?



## Killertea08 (Dec 23, 2015)

Hey there MP peeps, it's been a long while.  So I got a 250w Lumatek ballast and I need the proper cord for my DIY lamp to plug into it.  Anyone know where I can get one?  Remember my lamp is a diy cool tube so the cable needs to be changed.  Thanks!  Cheers!


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 23, 2015)

I am going to bump this for some help. We need THG to get well.


----------



## sMACkaddict (Dec 23, 2015)

something like this?

http://www.marinedepot.com/Lumatek_...rium_Lighting-Lumatek-LK1333-FILTACPC-vi.html


----------



## RubyRed (Dec 23, 2015)

:yeahthat:


----------



## Killertea08 (Dec 25, 2015)

Thanks Smack addict but that cord has the standard 3 prong wall male plug.  I need the one going from the lamp to the ballast.  Hey Rosebud you mentioned THG is not doing well, she ok?  I love her cool tube diy!


----------



## Growdude (Dec 25, 2015)

Killertea08 said:


> Thanks Smack addict but that cord has the standard 3 prong wall male plug. I need the one going from the lamp to the ballast. Hey Rosebud you mentioned THG is not doing well, she ok? I love her cool tube diy!


 
Look again.
That looks to be the cord that goes from ballast to lamp.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Dec 28, 2015)

Yeah I just looked at that cord. the plug should plug into the ballast and the naked wires will wire into the light fixture.


----------



## Killertea08 (Jan 2, 2016)

Gotcha thanks!


----------



## sMACkaddict (Jan 2, 2016)

all good killertea?


----------



## Killertea08 (Jan 2, 2016)

All good now, I connected it to my lamp and all is good!  I will post a grow journal soon.


----------



## Killertea08 (Jan 3, 2016)

All good Fog, just watching time tick by at the moment.  Gotta get my stuff dialed in, once the flux capacitor is operational I will post up a journal lol.  I'm still debating on what to grow lol, I have these beans to chose from.  Paradise Seeds Dutch Dragon, Cali connections Larry OG, Chocolope from DNA as well as Purple wreck.  I love Sativas so the Dutch Dragon has my eye as well as Chocolope.  I like to venture to the Twilight Zone from time to time.


----------

